# Do frogs eat honeybees?



## BeeGora (Oct 22, 2013)

Checked my hives last night and found a frog sitting outside the entrance to one of the hives watching the bees. The bees have been bearding some lately because of the hot weather so there were quite a few of them gathered around the entrance. It wasn't a toad but it was almost as big, really light grey (almost white), and slick. It was some type of tree frog because it climbed up the waist high table the beehive sits on. I didn't see the frog eat any bees but I suspect that it was picking them off. Anyone ever seen a frog eating bees?


----------



## Beeonefarms (Nov 22, 2013)

Type of frog but generally consider it answered yes


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

Could it have been more tan than grey? Eastern woodlands have a frog with toad-like habits called the wood frog.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wood_frog

Frogs in general will eat anything of the right size that moves. I doubt they could resist a bee. Once, anyway. And the urge to eat small things that move is so strong that they have difficulty not doing it even if the food disagrees with them. There are stories circulating about frogs eating BBs rolled in front of them until they can no longer hop.


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

Don't know about frogs, but i see lizards living in my outyards and have seen them eat one. His last meal.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

BeeGora said:


> Checked my hives last night and found a frog sitting outside the entrance to one of the hives watching the bees. The bees have been bearding some lately because of the hot weather so there were quite a few of them gathered around the entrance. It wasn't a toad but it was almost as big, really light grey (almost white), and slick. It was some type of tree frog because it climbed up the waist high table the beehive sits on. I didn't see the frog eat any bees but I suspect that it was picking them off. Anyone ever seen a frog eating bees?


I don't see why they wouldn't eat them.

Sounds like a gray tree frog, we have some of them around here. Noisey guys!








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gray_tree_frog


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

One of our beesource members was invaded by toads a few years ago.


----------



## DJS (May 7, 2012)

Frog legs for dinner anyone taste like chicken.


----------



## BeeGora (Oct 22, 2013)

It looked like that gray tree frog. It had those suction cups on it's feet. I thought the tree frogs only came in green. Live and learn.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

BeeGora said:


> It looked like that gray tree frog. It had those suction cups on it's feet. I thought the tree frogs only came in green. Live and learn.


I have never seen a green tree frog.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

When I was a kid we used to roll BB's by frogs. It was always amazing to see how they could get stuff with their tongues.


----------

